

Parse offers one-click migration for SimpleGeo Storage customers. - csmajorfive
https://parse.com/simplegeo

======
ccorda
Parse competes with Urban Airship in being a push notification service
provider, so this isn't just a lifeline, it's competitive:

<https://www.parse.com/pricing>

<http://urbanairship.com/pricing/>

~~~
rmason
Its clever marketing and they're scrappy competitors to respond in 24 hours to
the news and turn it to their advantage.

------
csmajorfive
TechCrunch coverage: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/13/with-simplegeos-
shutdown-im...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/13/with-simplegeos-shutdown-
imminent-parse-swoops-in-with-a-life-preserver/)

------
Klinky
Isn't this just one aspect of what SimpleGeo offered?

~~~
csmajorfive
Yep, we're only migrating the "Storage" product. Factual is taking over
customers from the "Places" product.

------
vicngtor
Wow that's impressive!

